# Moving to Spain



## Loulabelle75 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello, my husband and I are considering moving to Spain with our 2 young children (8 and 6). 
We are hoping to move to Arboleas, near to Albox and I was wondering how easy it is to find work. Certain websites suggest moving over and then looking for work, however, whilst we hope to be mortgage free it seems a big risk to move without jobs to go to..
My husband is a mechanical engineer and I work in the life assurance industry.
Any advice would be appreciated.
Many thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Loulabelle75 said:


> Hello, my husband and I are considering moving to Spain with our 2 young children (8 and 6).
> We are hoping to move to Arboleas, near to Albox and I was wondering how easy it is to find work. Certain websites suggest moving over and then looking for work, however, whilst we hope to be mortgage free it seems a big risk to move without jobs to go to..
> My husband is a mechanical engineer and I work in the life assurance industry.
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> Many thanks


Work is very hard to find, Spain has major unemployment and it would be foolish to move over without an employment contract - especially as you need to prove you have an adequate income and have made healthcare provision before you can become a resident. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Loulabelle75 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Jo, thanks for the advice. 

The guidance given on certain websites is a bit of a minefield, will keep researching and see how we get on..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Loulabelle75 said:


> Hi Jo, thanks for the advice.
> 
> The guidance given on certain websites is a bit of a minefield, will keep researching and see how we get on..


There's nothing much to know. 

To become a resident in Spain, you need to prove you have an adequate income and that you have healthcare arranged - the easiest way to do that is to have an employment contract, because that proves both. Healthcare in Spain is based on paying into their system (the employment contract will do that). There is no longer a reciprocal healthcare agreement between the two countries.

Of course, getting an employment contract isnt easy as there are so few jobs. If you want to be self employed you have to become "autonomo" and for this, you have to pay €260 a month and that again will suffice to prove you have healthcare covered, altho it doesnt prove income.

So regardless of what any website tells you, you need to prove income and healthcare cover to become a resident

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Loulabelle75 said:


> Hi Jo, thanks for the advice.
> 
> The guidance given on certain websites is a bit of a minefield, will keep researching and see how we get on..


the bald facts are as follows:

Spain has over 25% unemployment

there's no state help unless you've been previously employed here - then you get a % of your previous earnings for a limited period which is linked to how long you worked

when that runs out, the state gives you a bit over 400€ a month - that's it - no housing benefit, no child benefit, tax credits, no other benefits -nothing

I'm not suggesting for a moment that you'd want to be claiming benefits - but that's 
how it works here & most people who don't live here (& even a lot who do) don't realise that

in order to live here you are obliged by the Spanish Govt to register as resident

for that you have to prove an income & that you have healthcare provision

if you have contracted employment that's covered - but if not you would need to show an income of something in the region of over 600€ a month (per person!) & private healthcare (some regions ask more, some less - it's meant to be the same nationally, but it isn't) 

if I were you with children to support, I'd make sure I had proper contracted employment before moving - after all - would you move to the other end of the UK without a job?


----------



## Loulabelle75 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, sorry when I mentioned further research earlier I meant researching for jobs.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Loulabelle75 said:


> Thanks for the replies, sorry when I mentioned further research earlier I meant researching for jobs.



Heres a local (costa del sol) paper on line, with a few jobs in english???

Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo said:


> Heres a local (costa del sol) paper on line, with a few jobs in english???
> 
> Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com
> 
> Jo xxx


......... Eeekk, sorry, the majority seem to be escorts :tape: 

But make sure any job offers a contract

Jo xxx


----------



## Loulabelle75 (Aug 10, 2014)

Haha, might not be my first choice for a new line of work..


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Loulabelle75 said:


> Haha, might not be my first choice for a new line of work..


It seems to be the only sector thriving! There are even opportunities for the over- sixties...
I live in a very respectable area but on a fairly short drive to our nearest town I pass six known brothels...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> It seems to be the only sector thriving! There are even opportunities for the over- sixties...
> I live in a very respectable area but on a fairly short drive to our nearest town I pass six known brothels...


It does make you wonder, though, with unemployment as high as it is and all the people struggling, where all the customers are getting their money from? They can't all be politicos, bancarios and funcionarios can they?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> It does make you wonder, though, with unemployment as high as it is and all the people struggling, where all the customers are getting their money from? They can't all be politicos, bancarios and funcionarios can they?


Lonely old Northern Europeans and randy golf tourists? A friend whose husband plays golf with a load of Spanish guys says they often head for the club alterne after their game (without him, he says).
It seems that quite a lot of stag and golf groups make use of these facilities.
A rather up- market club alterne just outside Estepona advertises 'sex holidays', whatever they may be.
So plenty of employment opportunities in that field...presumably training not required..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Lonely old Northern Europeans and randy golf tourists? A friend whose husband plays golf with a load of Spanish guys says they often head for the club alterne after their game (without him, he says).
> It seems that quite a lot of stag and golf groups make use of these facilities.
> A rather up- market club alterne just outside Estepona advertises 'sex holidays', whatever they may be.
> So plenty of employment opportunities in that field...presumably training not required..


You seem to know alot about this mrypg ????????????????????:ranger:

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> You seem to know alot about this mrypg ????????????????????:ranger:
> 
> Jo xxx


My sociology studies

Seriously, Sandra always regretted that she ended up owning the kind of business she did. We always joked that had the law allowed it, we would have run a very expensive high- class maison toleree, to use a French euphemism.

Even more seriously, it is a sign of the high level of desperation and low level of decent employment opportunities when women and men are forced to sell themselves for as little as €20.

That's something that a lot of would- be immigrants to Spain are blissfuly unaware of.


Btw, we have an Orange Level heat alert here. I'm lying in a cool, darkened room, wet flannels and water within reach. Too hot to be out in the sun.
That's something that needs to be considered when thinking of moving....can you stand weeks of 35C plus heat.....


----------

